# Got pets?



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have noticed allot of people on here have pet pictures as thier avatars ( like me!). I thought it would be cool to start a thread for posting pet pictures…so if you are like me and love your pet as much as woodworking then post a picture of your dog, cat, bird, lizard, etc. for everyone else to see! Ill start it off…

Here is my Pooch Sadie. She is a 5 y/o purebred Golden Retriever. She is very smart, loves to play with kids and other dogs, lives to chase tennis balls and snuggle on the couch.
Here she is enjoying some wood..just like her dad!


Here she is enjoying the snow..it seems to energize her!


Here she is in the summer working on her tan on my new deck…


So c'mon everyone..lets see those pets!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

My favorite one is with me in my avatar.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

his bark isnt much but his bite will send a burglar off limpin !!

 
acually this is a photo i took while kayaking on the hillsborough river


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

this is my real pet and he aint scareing off any burgalars . hell just say something stupid like wass up punk , whos yer daddy !! lol as you can see rehab is probably in his near future !


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I have had three Goldens in my life and I gotta tell ya Brad, Sadie is just outstanding. What a beautiful dog. My last one, Beacon, passed away a while back and recently I've been thinking about getting a new pup. Sadie has certainly made me think more seriously about it. What a wonderful looking dog.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Mr trim…thats a cool looking parrott…does he really talk?

Chip..Thanks! Sorry to hear about Beacon. I love Goldens…they are a great breed…we are thinking of getting another one from a Golden rescue agency in Mass. Go for the puppy if you think your ready. It's allot of work but I wouldn't trade my Sadie for anything!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

We have a 20 year old pup. She is 3/4 blind, 3/4 deaf but she loves to eat and sleeps abour 29 hours a day. If she was a cat she would be on #14 of her 9 lives.

We also have 13 *pet* chickens. Girls - Black, MC, Goldie, Mary Kate and Dollie. Boys (Roos) - Chicklet, Rooie, Jagger, Pat, Egor, Comb Over and Baby Doll. Baby is actually the alpha male of the bunch. Yea . . . I know "Baby Doll" . . . he was really cute as a little fluff ball.

Here is a pic of Red . . . our favorite hen. She passed last year. She was quite the character.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

This is my buddy. His name is Laser and is 11 years old. He still runs around like a puppy.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

*david* yes he talks more than i sometimes want and immitates sounds , barks quite like my neighbors dog he does fred flintstone and woody woodpecker belches when he licks the condensation off my beer and does one of the prettiest farts you ever heard !! im thinkin when i get too old to work ill take him on the road as a standup act !! oh and he immitates the phone ringing and then says hello ? yea wassup ? hehe


----------



## benomatic42 (Oct 21, 2007)

mrtrim: i've always heard that gray parrots make awesome pets if you are ready for the lifetime commitment. Excellent to hear that he has personality 

My favorite family picture:










Mutt dogs through and through: Argo (RCA Dog / Petey) is running like a mad fool, although she's starting to get some white in her black… Sadly Chief had a brain tumor a couple years ago.

And for good measure: Argo doing what Argo does-keeping the rabbit population in check:










-b


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Excellent! Keep 'em coming guys!
Zuki..pet chickens, thats wild. I really never thought a chicken could have personality but I guess I was wrong. That picture is great! oh, ya and "comb over" thats hilarious …a chicken pun at its finest!
Mr trim…I think that is amazing the way those birds imitate stuff…its almost scary!
Ben..great picture! Bummer about the tumer..my sister lost her 9 y/o black lab to the same thing…sucks. Argo does look like "Nipper" the RCA dog!
Mott…he looks just like my friends choc lab Luther!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, I've tried. I guess I just ain't smart enough to post a picture.


----------



## Woodwayze (Mar 20, 2007)

For Tom (MOT)

Quote: This is my buddy. His name is Laser and is 11 years old. He still runs around like a puppy. Unquote

Only because he doesn't know he maybe shouldn't! Hence, I wish I was blissfully ignorant of my age!
Fine dog by the way..

The only 'pets' I have are some fleas I picked up a while back. Needless to say they RIP!

Regards
John


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

don't get me started on chickens.. We had a rooster once that hated me! I couldn't walk out the door without a broom in my hand to protect myself. He still got me… A true story: I was talking to my husband and the rooster walked around with back to me, looking all casual-like (ha) and when I looked away for a split second, he attacked: feet up and wings providing the balance and he sliced my arm with his claws. 
He tasted good.









Here's our pet, except she's not our pet. She's from across the road. The homeowner isn't home much any more and so "Gabby" (we found our her name last year .. we had called her Bear before that - she's huge).. has adopted us and our other neighbour. She will lay at our doorstep all night long and scare off the predators. Her name is Gabby and other than when the coyotes come too close in the night the only thing we ever hear from her is a quiet "woof". 
I'm not a dog-lover but I do love Gabby. She's big; she's scruffy; she's smelly (sometimes you can't stand being close to her) but isn't she beautiful? She is the gentlest, smartest dog I've ever met. Rick will say, "Gabby - go lie down under a tree", and she will.


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

OK, let's see. Here's breakfast at our house



The nightly negotiation session for bed space



which occasionaly yeilds some partial concessions



and here's the kids getting their presents last christmas



The main difference between dogs and cats - dogs have masters, cats have staff. Ya gotta love 'em


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oh my goodness.. that is too funny… love the bed space negotiations lol

I forgot about the cats in the house-also not ours (my daughter's)... Cats are so special. Yes, indeed.. gotta love 'em.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

rikkor…there is an instructional blog that tells you how to do it step by step…all you need is a photobucket or similar account.
Deb…that is a pretty dog…It's great that you guys are giving it some love and attention…the owner should!
Shaun…that's a herd of cats! They look awesome! I love cats as well as dogs…I will have to post some pics of our two kitty's. It's amazing that there is any room for you guys in bed with that menagerie! Catnip for Christmas…my fav!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

the owner's wife died a couple years ago… his kids moved in for a while and cared for the dog but then they moved out again and the dog patrols the neighbourhood. 
She used to be here for days and always go home on Sundays - I'm sure that is when the owner was home.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

At one time we had a dog, 6 cats and a cockatiel. They've all gone now lasting 14+ years each (except the cockatiel). All we have now is another cockatiel known as Bob and two rocks called the twins.

Here's Bob:










And here are the twins: (They've been around since the 70's don't they look good?)


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

My dog Sadie, is 5 years old and is a registered Brittney spaniel (championship hunting blood line) We drove about 500 miles round trip to Ohio to pick her up as a pup. Plus the motel room. 
Walker is the designer mutt. He is a Labradoodle, that belongs to my wife. He is a 2 year old, gentle giant (60 pounds) and not a mean bone in his body. A 150 mile round trip for him. These two dogs play with each other all day long and are very well mannered and great companions. Every dog should have a life as these two live. Sometimes, I think that they live a life better than I do.(LOL)
Gregory loves both dogs very much. However he does not pet Walker a lot. (too big and too many moving parts) (LOL)
God bless


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry about that. This is Sadie
God bless


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Me and my pet teenager










The parrots that own us


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

These are the best kids we have. They are both pound pups. Bella (left) is a mix, Cookie (right) is a springer.



All my girls here together. Wife - Rita, Cookie - left, Bella - right.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Russell…pet rocks? I had forgotten all about that '70's fad! Cool looking bird.

Gene…I hear ya….my wife often accuses me of giving my Sadie more attention than her! I do spoil them both! That's a great picture

Wayne…I have one of those at home also (teenage girl)..the dog listens better! Very colorful birds..

Todd…great looking family! I see allot of tongues wagging….that must have been some hike you guys were on!

This is great! Keep posting everyone. Thanks everyone that has taken the time to share a piece of your personal life!

I found a picture we used as a christmas card the first holiday after I met my wife. This was her boxer, Lucas. He was a loving and friendly dog. He passed away the following summer..he was 11.


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

Pets? Oh yeah, I got pets…

As you can see from my avatar, Opie (my wife's Yorkie) loves to cheer on the Razorbacks.

But, my best buddy is Boo (don't tell Opie or Tigger) she's a lab-mix and we go everywhere together - she even goes to the office with me everyday.

Here are a few pics for your enjoyment. The first one is Boo swimming at a park near our house followed by a couple of pics from this Halloween - my wife dressed Boo and a gangster and Opie as a cop!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Brad_Nailor you're killin' me!

Bella is supposedly part boxer and part bloodhound. But who knows really? We just know she has a great disposition and is very loving.

We also had a teenage girl and two boys. That is why I say that these are the best kids we ever had.

Now we are grandparents. Sweet, sweet revenge.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

This is Chipper…AKA Chocolate Chip. He's my dust buddy! And…someone's missing a cow somewhere!


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

Meet the "kids" ....aka "spoiled brats" fourth generation hounds

"Just Jack" full name Jack Daniels

He is my male basset hound. What a ham and character he turned out to be. He is three years old.










His "step sister".. Maddie bratty… the attention hound….she learned early on how to use the "sad" face to con her way to a treat…she is seven years old


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Heres Miss Daisy. She make look a little fru fru but shes actually a bird dog in a lap dogs body.


----------



## JimB (Oct 14, 2007)

These are 2 of the three, the cute little puppy is now 11 months old and 90 pounds.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

This is my pet turtle that guards the shop door on the inside.









And this is my daughters dog "Sunshine or Sunny" that she has willed to me, until she get a place that accepts dogs.

He guarding the shop door on the outside.









He's a German Shepard mix. His favorite thing to do is pick up rocks from the driveway and get you throw them and he brings the same one back. He always try's to get it before it stops moving. Once it stops it's a half hearted pickup and return it again. He'll do it for hours.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok I just had to jump in here on this one. This is a picture of the cat that adopted us and for those that know cats they belong to no one you belong to them. She was a feral cat that the next-door neighbor's daughter had and the cat decided she liked us better I guess. As you can see she is quite the attack CAT, not. But she does provide quite a bit of entertainment and is nice to have around. Some times she will come in the shop with me as long as the dust collector isn't running….


----------



## Muzhik (Jan 26, 2007)

This is Kona, he's a 6-month old Bernese Mountain Dog. We got him in Holland (we're living in Germany right now).



















Here he is with his big brother, Kody. Kody is a 9-year old Akita (yep, we like big dogs). Kody was pretty much a rug that moved around from time-to-time. He still tries to be, but the pup doesn't always let him.










Here's Kody on a dock at Moosehead Lake in Maine


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Timd…great pictures! Nothing funnier than dogs dressed up like humans!
Dadoo…chipper looks like a great dog. Is that bone hes got in his mouth from someones leg you know?
Dusty…great dogs…Bassetts are experts at the sad face!
Fru..miss daisy looks like shes about to bite someone!
Jimb…great picture! That is one cute puppy..
Karson…thats a turtle..are you sure that isn't a burl?
Max…does the cat let you pet it? I thought feral cats don't interact with people…
Muzhik…those are two beautiful dogs! I love all dogs but I favor big ones for myself. Kona is beautiful! I love that breed..and Kody is one big boy!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I caught some flak from the wife and kid for not posting pictures of the kitty family members, so..
Here is Edison. I got her from the ASPCA when I was single. She is not a jinx, cause she has a tiny spot of white fur on her chest!


This Sammy, he was my wifes cat. He is a little moody, only like to be touched from the neck up..if you pet his body he turns around and claws you!


Both cats hang out in the basement of my house. Sam comes upstairs and like s to mess with the dog. Edison is afraid of the dog and stays downstairs for the most part..


----------



## kjwoodworking (Oct 4, 2007)

Great pics everyone. I have four human kids and one canine kid. I'm not sure who fusses and whines the most. She is a great pup and loves us as much as she's loved if not more. She is like one of the kids though. She makes odd sounds while laying around relaxing:lets out a moo here and there, grunts and snores like an old man,grumbles,moans, etc.-especially if we make too much noise to disturb her slumber. Sounds like we have an uptight cow or grumpy old man around! She cracks us up all the time! Looks like a scary guard dog, only no one knows.. the cat has the control!


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Max…does the cat let you pet it? I thought feral cats don't interact with people…

Brad,
You are right feral cats usually won't interact with people. This one has become quite tame now and likes to be scratched and petted. She doesn't like to be picked up much and won't get on your lap. All in all she is still a pretty good cat.


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Great thread Brad! Here's pixie. She's a 7 month old Mountain Feist. (aka Treeing Feist) Although not a well known breed, these dogs are bred for squirrel hunting. They're just the coolest little dogs. (to me anyway).


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

This is from my second favorite website:
icanhascheezburger.com They speak their own language there. It can be habit forming…


moar funny pictures

and our two cats Semi-colon (he has a semicolon under his nose - goes by Semi and he acts more like a dog than a cat.



and Popeye. He is some sort of mutant cat, who has issues with his limbs. He often sleeps with his forelegs straight back behind him. Then he looks a lot like the first photo.



That's all. (in closing I will resort to Cheezburger speak)
KThxBai!


----------



## ckip (Nov 3, 2007)

This is my wife and me with our two dogs, Caribou (German Shepherd) and Argus (Golden Retriever).



Close up of my dog, Caribou.



Here is a head shot of my cat, Maia.



And one of my demon cat, Gizmo.



Close up of my dog, Argus


----------



## lclashley (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is a two-year-old pic of our dogs Gabe and Sammy. Both enjoy spreading sawdust.


----------

